# Bone cleaver rehab



## dwalker (Apr 5, 2018)

I received an old bone cleaver for Christmas and decided to spruce it up a bit. It had a terrible profile from years of bad sharpening and an ugly oversized handle. I wanted to make sure it was worth the effort so I chopped a 4×4 in half twice. It showed no damage and was still pretty sharp so I decided to give it a go. I thought you guys might be interested.







I ditched the handle, re-profiled the edge and ground it 90%.





Glass bead blast and refinishing.

















Finished up the grind.













Now all it needs is sharpening .


----------



## YG420 (Apr 5, 2018)

Great job!! &#128077;


----------



## Bensbites (Apr 5, 2018)

Nice work on the rehab. I might even be inspired to try and force a deep patina on a blade or two. 

Thanks, I am not setup for westerns like this. Wa handles are my specialty, I really appreciate the consideration and would love to work with you on a different project.


----------



## dwalker (Apr 5, 2018)

Bensbites said:


> Nice work on the rehab. I might even be inspired to try and force a deep patina on a blade or two.
> 
> Thanks, I am not setup for westerns like this. Wa handles are my specialty, I really appreciate the consideration and would love to work with you on a different project.


Thanks. I'm sure we can work together on something else.


----------

